# #TillerGang...



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tiller no tunnel though


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Tiller no tunnel though
> View attachment 82648
> View attachment 82650
> View attachment 82652
> View attachment 82654


No tunnel!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

No tunnel


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My sons tiller


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> No tunnel
> View attachment 82672


Just one pic what are you a pic tease?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

More pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

My Glasser 12


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

My old IPB


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

14’6 skimmer


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2019)

devrep said:


> View attachment 82700
> View attachment 82702
> View attachment 82704


Dev, this waterman is sick! And I absolutely HATE yellow!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks. but its got the dreaded forward facing rod tubes. noooooo!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

You must sink that skiff immediately and get one with rear facing tubes. And don't get me started on galvanized trailers.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Spliceless (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

devrep said:


> thanks. but its got the dreaded forward facing rod tubes. noooooo!


Yeah but it doesn’t have the gunnels that make them a pain in the rear!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks roomy.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Yeah but it doesn’t have the gunnels that make them a pain in the rear!


Bateau Flats Stalker 18, and SK14


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

devrep said:


> View attachment 82700
> View attachment 82702
> View attachment 82704


I like the mangrove leaves. You really are trying to get in there.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Still going strong 9 years later. My FS18...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...allery-show-off-your-skiff.17439/#post-129260


























Getting the itch to build something new. Maybe a Berylium?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> I like the mangrove leaves. You really are trying to get in there.


we go thru tunnels you wouldn't believe. sometimes they open up into the most wonderful areas. virtual playgrounds for fishermen. you would never know they were there if you didn't try. It can be a real pain at times and many times its a waste and can be difficult to get back out. one time I went into this tiny tunnel with the tide just ripping us thru and it petered out and there was no way to turn around, it was literally 5 feet wide or less. I had to get out up to my chest and drag the boat back out. the mud was nasty. the boat was literally full of leaves and mangrove crabs. I thought about flesh eating bacteria for a few days. 

sometimes I think about taking my poling platform off so I can get thru even more spots.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Bob said:


> Still going strong 9 years later. My FS18...
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...allery-show-off-your-skiff.17439/#post-129260
> 
> ...


Bob, your FS18 is absolutely stunning, and was the main inspiration for me building mine. I must have spent a 100 hours just staring at, and studying all the pictures you posted on the Bateau forum. Can't wait to see whatever you decide on building next. Mike


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

SC16 4S 20hp Yamaha


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob said:


> Still going strong 9 years later. My FS18...
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...allery-show-off-your-skiff.17439/#post-129260
> 
> ...



Bob.....do you remember what brand / colors of paint you used?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> we go thru tunnels you wouldn't believe. sometimes they open up into the most wonderful areas.


Ladies and gentlemen...for the next 200 yards you will experience crabs the size of spiders and spiders the size of crabs...please keep all hands and feet inside the vehicle...

*lol*...been there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2019)

crboggs said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...for the next 200 yards you will experience crabs the size of spiders and spiders the size of crabs...please keep all hands and feet inside the vehicle...
> 
> *lol*...been there!


You forgot... “here, hold my beer”


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> You forgot... “here, hold my beer while I get us up on plane”


fify


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

She came from Florida a while back, but fits in well here in TX.


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

Tiller, no tunnel, does have a removable platform and grab bar for those tight mangrove passages.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> Bateau Flats Stalker 18, and SK14
> View attachment 82934


@seapro17sv What is the width on this thing? Freeboard? I like it! Looks about like I'm hoping mine will turn out only about 1.5' shorter.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

tcov said:


> View attachment 82686
> View attachment 82682
> View attachment 82680


99% certain I saw this Skiff at the mouth of the Ichetucknee River several weeks ago???


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

My gang of Tillers in “chronological” order.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Terry said:


> 99% certain I saw this Skiff at the mouth of the Ichetucknee River several weeks ago???


I was there a few weeks ago! And looking at that last picture of yours, I remember seeing that boat go by lol. Very nice ride.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

SM1444 & Caimen LITE
View media item 354View media item 362View media item 1031View media item 1035View media item 1044


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

FireTurtle said:


> @seapro17sv What is the width on this thing? Freeboard? I like it! Looks about like I'm hoping mine will turn out only about 1.5' shorter.


The FS18 is 55" at the widest point by 18'7", with 15" freeboard, and the SK14 is 51" wide by I think 14'. Can't remember for sure, since I sold it last year.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> The FS18 is 55" at the widest point by 18'7", with 15" freeboard, and the SK14 is 51" wide by I think 14'. Can't remember for sure, since I sold it last year.


Thanks! I was trying to google the dimensions on it.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Spear Glades X. I use it in Florida and here on the N. Georgia lakes.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

My 12’3” skiff does lots of things beside exploring. Carrying a salvaged mast I cut up for porch columns for my house, and using her to tow our sailboat up the Shark River to the farthest point we could go. Side tide like that she pushes us along at 5 knts.
Lots have fish caught in this one.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Pole Position said:


> Bob.....do you remember what brand / colors of paint you used?


Primer was System 3. Top coat was Sterling LPU. I don't have the sterling color chart any more, but the interior was something like polar white & the exterior was an ice blue or one of their lightest blues. It looks like bateau stopped selling that paint system. I wouldn't use the S3 primer again because it has faintly micro cracked kind of like dried mud in areas. You have to look at really close to notice it. The coating still
seems to be intact though. No flaking after 9 years.

If, or when I flip to do a repaint, I'll probably try the awlgrip 2000 topcoat. It's my understanding can be wet sanded & polished.

Another key item I will add is some sort of keel guard. Either graphite/epoxy or a DIY rhino liner type coating. The forward 25% of the bow keel section has seen the most abuse and trailer rash (like most boats) Everywhere else is still looking pretty decent.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Here’s my tiller! No tunnel


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

seapro17sv said:


> Bateau Flats Stalker 18, and SK14
> View attachment 82926
> View attachment 82932
> View attachment 82934


That Bateau is so drool worthy. I actually ran into you one morning when you were launching and that thing is even slicker in person. I love the wood mixed in. Way to keep it classy.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Chris Morejohn said:


> View attachment 83196
> View attachment 83198
> 
> My 12’3” skiff does lots of things beside exploring. Carrying a salvaged mast I cut up for porch columns for my house, and using her to tow our sailboat up the Shark River to the farthest point we could go. Side tide like that she pushes us along at 5 knts.
> Lots have fish caught in this one.


That push pole looks a little long for your skiff.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Tiller, tunnel, and tired dog. Ankona SC 16.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

TieOneOnJax said:


> That Bateau is so drool worthy. I actually ran into you one morning when you were launching and that thing is even slicker in person. I love the wood mixed in. Way to keep it classy.


Thanks for the compliment. The FS18 is a great boat, and works great for the type of fishing I do, which usually entails poling for hours in less than a foot of water sight fishing Reds. Jacque's has so many proven designs being built all over the world, and if you build one of his designs, or anyone else's, he's available through the Bateau forum to answer questions, and usually within hours unless he's off grid traveling.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

J-Dad said:


> Spear Glades X. I use it in Florida and here on the N. Georgia lakes.


Very nice...what motor are you running?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

2006 BT Bare Bones model. Kept it 9 years












2016 Spear Glades X Tunnel. Rigged it out by myself and sold it after a year.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sublime said:


> 2006 BT Bare Bones model. Kept it 9 years
> 
> View attachment 83292
> 
> ...


But where is the tunnel shot....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> But where is the tunnel shot....


Bringing it home. Diesel stop in Moss Point MS. I later got the trailer in dry launch configuration and then told Harry how to do it lol. Replaced that awful roller as well.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

devrep said:


> we go thru tunnels you wouldn't believe. sometimes they open up into the most wonderful areas. virtual playgrounds for fishermen. you would never know they were there if you didn't try. It can be a real pain at times and many times its a waste and can be difficult to get back out. one time I went into this tiny tunnel with the tide just ripping us thru and it petered out and there was no way to turn around, it was literally 5 feet wide or less. I had to get out up to my chest and drag the boat back out. the mud was nasty. the boat was literally full of leaves and mangrove crabs. I thought about flesh eating bacteria for a few days.
> 
> sometimes I think about taking my poling platform off so I can get thru even more spots.


Taking your platform off will open up all kinds of new places to go. I had a tiller heron that I shouldn’t have sold and now have a tiller jon boat. I’ll have to get a picture of my buddies cowling on his motor. It has extra “cooling” holes in it from trees. And the spiders are always the worst after someone hasn’t been up a creek for a week or two.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Very nice...what motor are you running?


Thanks, it’s a 25 hp 2-stoke Yamaha.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Haven't run a micro in years - but there's still just nothing like shoving a seven foot wide skiff up a creek that's only six feet wide... Then replacing what's left of your stern light the following week... (You'd think I'd have learned about that after all the times we've gone that route...).

The good news is that mangrove spiders don't bite - they just scare you...
For a really good view of what's possible up tiny creeks you'd need to see an old timer running the bow of his rig up onto the bank to allow it to be turned around where it wouldn't fit otherwise... But that's not something anyone with a pretty, high end, skiff is likely to try - no matter how well it works...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> ...running the bow of his rig up onto the bank to allow it to be turned around where it wouldn't fit otherwise... But that's not something anyone with a pretty, high end, skiff is likely to try - no matter how well it works...


That's the beauty of gelcoat rather than these high-end paints. Nice thick finish that can handle gouges well, and can be repaired easily


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Heron 16


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

bryson said:


> That's the beauty of gelcoat rather than these high-end paints. Nice thick finish that can handle gouges well, and can be repaired easily


Stop looking under my skiff...dammit...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Entering a mangrove tunnel and an outboard that has seen its share of mangrove limbs.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

TieOneOnJax said:


> That push pole looks a little long for your skiff.


Nah, he just needs a tall poling platform.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

2008 Tailfisher.
Heading into the mangrove creek a couple of days after I bought it. 

It'll buff out. 










Rebecca catching goliath grouper bait.










Here she be. Oh, and yes it's a tunnel hull.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Mike C ,don't piss Rebecca off.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Bringing it home. Diesel stop in Moss Point MS. I later got the trailer in dry launch configuration and then told Harry how to do it lol. Replaced that awful roller as well.
> 
> View attachment 83298


Moss Point.... brave man lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Moss Point.... brave man lol


Ignorance was bliss!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

BassFlats said:


> Entering a mangrove tunnel and an outboard that has seen its share of mangrove limbs.
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83350


wow you beat the hell out of that thing.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> Mike C ,don't piss Rebecca off.


She's a good egg. And she loves fishing, shooting and hunting. 
Here's her first goliath.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Cayo 173


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

devrep said:


> wow you beat the hell out of that thing.


That’s my buddies motor I mentioned earlier. He beats on that thing like it owes him money and it keeps on ticking! His jon boat ends up looking almost as bad by the time he gets done with it but He damn sure gets his money out of it!


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here’s my Heron before I sold it. Didn’t want it to end up looking like that cowling so sold it and bought an aluminum jon boat.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Posting for a friend work in progress.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Posting for a friend work in progress.
> View attachment 83506


"Making Progress" BB should be finishing up!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> Nah, he just needs a tall poling platform.


He's also poling around Hawaii the water is deeper hence the extra long pole.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Posting for a friend work in progress.
> View attachment 83506


Hmm looks familiar.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BassFlats said:


> Entering a mangrove tunnel and an outboard that has seen its share of mangrove limbs.
> View attachment 83348
> View attachment 83350


I love the beauty mark on the cowling!


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

1980 Dolphin Super Skiff restored in 2016.




  








630C11C9-BBD4-4695-B7D8-B203E156FC0D




__
verystrange


__
Aug 20, 2018


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

SC 16 
This thread is freaking awesome, great looking skiffs getting posted up!


----------



## Terry Densford (Mar 28, 2019)

1985 Gheenoe with a 1996 Honda 9.9 4 stroke proJect boat.....ahem...hasn’t been to bring her back to life. One day it runs like I just picked her up from the showroom, and then some days, like yesterday, I pulled about a thousand times and it wouldn’t even cough a little!!!! Unreal. Anyways, on its way to be the star of the show at her first gheenoe rally AHAHAHA!!!!!! No tunnel except for the one it hides in in shame hahaha!!!!


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Going on about a year!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> Here’s my tiller! No tunnel
> 
> View attachment 83200
> View attachment 83202
> ...


Nice! my home waters. Way to rip the devilray out of Boynton Inlet.


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Whole lot of gang sh*t


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's my 05 EC Gladesmen with a 93 15hp Yamaha that looks like it was stored for 20 years. No tunnel and gets super skinny!!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)




----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very kewl thread, thanks for starting and to those who have posted up. I love seeing all the different skiffs, and action / water shots.

Dont have any good shots of mine yet, but post what I have.

Cayo 173 / Tohatsu 50, I love this thing!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

TGlidden said:


>


DAMN!!! Talk about good choices...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

BudT said:


> View attachment 83682
> View attachment 83684
> Very kewl thread, thanks for starting and to those who have posted up. I love seeing all the different skiffs, and action / water shots.
> 
> ...


Pretty radical cavitation plate. Care to share details?


----------



## Shallow Guy (Mar 20, 2019)

2002 16’ Dolphin Renegade Tiller. Was trying to sell but decided to keep. Glad I did


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Pretty radical cavitation plate. Care to share details?


He's a Texas guy he probably runs miles of shallows


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Realize that BC16. Was just curious about the make/mount, etc. as it's not the norm.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Realize that BC16. Was just curious about the make/mount, etc. as it's not the norm.


It's definitely different than most of the ones I have seen in pictures.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Zika said:


> Realize that BC16. Was just curious about the make/mount, etc. as it's not the norm.


Agreed, that thing is pretty wild. Added a Stiffy Shaw Wing recently and has been a game changer. I researched pretty extensively and never came across one like that!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

That is a fiberglass cavitation plate made by a solid boat builder in Palacios, Tx. The name of the company is TranSport Boats. Great group of people that are knowledgable and stand behind what they build and sell. I haven't been able to get the full benefit out of the plate yet b/c I am waiting on a negative trim wedge from Cayo. Supposedly coming this week. Once I get it, I'll have a much better feel for what I need to do with the prop. Hoping to get it cupped and tuned in the next couple of weeks. The Shaw plate mentioned is also supposed to be an excellent choice, as is the New Water.....it was just a little, ok a lot more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Skimmer 14'6 ...does what i ask of it...







permatrim and SS stock prop since and it helped with some handling wants


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> Nice! my home waters. Way to rip the devilray out of Boynton Inlet.


 Chased a friends real boat out! I was just happy one of those sport fishers or 36+ft off shore boats didn't come through.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

BudT said:


> View attachment 83682
> View attachment 83684
> Very kewl thread, thanks for starting and to those who have posted up. I love seeing all the different skiffs, and action / water shots.
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat buddy


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> Chased a friends real boat out! I was just happy one of those sport fishers or 36+ft off shore boats didn't come through.


Oh ya I hear you. When those head boats come plowing through with their wakes bouncing off the wall, looooooook out


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Opted for comfort and more cockpit space with a side console on the current Mosquito, but here is/was my tiller Beavertail Micro. It made the company web site gallery. Fun boat, but if I did it over again I would forgo the cooler seat/command pod and keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## ForgottenCoastNole (Apr 14, 2017)

1656T 4




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








1656T 3




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








1656T 2




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








1656T




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019


__
1










  








IMG_0638[1]




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








SM Duck Blind 6




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019











  








IMG_2586




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019


__
1










  








Island Life 1




__
ForgottenCoastNole


__
Jul 18, 2019


__
1







Salt Marsh 1656, the last year they offered this hull with the pocket tunnel.
Tohatsu 40 4s


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Beautiful boat buddy


Thank you, really pleased with the way it came out! The boys at Cayo built me a nice boat, no regrets.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

ForgottenCoastNole said:


> 1656T 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trolling motor


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

01 Waterman. 40 Merc 2-stroke.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

some good stuff here gents! hard to pick a favorite


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

TidewateR said:


> some good stuff here gents! hard to pick a favorite


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

'79 Gheenoe Highsider with '96 Mariner/Merc 9.9 2s. Almost done.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

TidewateR said:


> some good stuff here gents! hard to pick a favorite


I don't know about you but Forgotten Coast Nole's hood ornament photo is at the top of my list.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

BudT said:


> View attachment 83682
> View attachment 83684
> Very kewl thread, thanks for starting and to those who have posted up. I love seeing all the different skiffs, and action / water shots.
> 
> ...


Nice sled ! what color combination is that ?


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Makes me realize I need to step my skiff pic game up. Good stuff dudes.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Tiller no tunnel though
> View attachment 82648
> View attachment 82650
> View attachment 82652
> View attachment 82654


nice boat but what's up with the umbrella, rain or female


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

tailchaser16 said:


> I don't know about you but Forgotten Coast Nole's hood ornament photo is at the top of my list.


given your MS handle, I can believe it!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> I don't know about you but Forgotten Coast Nole's hood ornament photo is at the top of my list.





permitchaser said:


> nice boat but what's up with the umbrella, rain or female


July in South Florida gets a little hot.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> some good stuff here gents! hard to pick a favorite


like loving all your children equally


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> some good stuff here gents! hard to pick a favorite


No loser there


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

sidelock said:


> Nice sled ! what color combination is that ?


Thank you, Shark Grey on the hull, Robert's Grey on the cap.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My Shadowcast and 1444, both skiffs I no longer own.




  








Estrada Art - Ankona Shadowcast




__
paint it black


__
Apr 18, 2017











  








Estrada Art - Ankona Shadowcast




__
paint it black


__
Apr 18, 2017


__
1










  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh 1444




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
1










  








Estrada Shadowcast Beached




__
paint it black


__
Feb 26, 2017











  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh 1444




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
1


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

So many cool skiffs - thanks for sharing. my 08 panga skiff




  








IMG_2364




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019


__
2










  








IMG_1339




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019











  








IMG_1326




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019











  








IMG_0415




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019











  








IMG_1798




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019











  








IMG_1500




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019











  








IMG_4885




__
g8rfly


__
Jul 20, 2019







View media item 5488


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Wha


BudT said:


> That is a fiberglass cavitation plate made by a solid boat builder in Palacios, Tx. The name of the company is TranSport Boats. Great group of people that are knowledgable and stand behind what they build and sell. I haven't been able to get the full benefit out of the plate yet b/c I am waiting on a negative trim wedge from Cayo. Supposedly coming this week. Once I get it, I'll have a much better feel for what I need to do with the prop. Hoping to get it cupped and tuned in the next couple of weeks. The Shaw plate mentioned is also supposed to be an excellent choice, as is the New Water.....it was just a little, ok a lot more than I wanted to spend.


Whats the need for the negative trim wedge? Can you not get the bow down? What degree is your transom and wedge? Is this a regular part of the Texas skinny water rigging? You guys get pretty creative with the the JP, cav plates and cupping.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

1999 bass tracker backcountry 16 flip pallot edition I have only ever seen 2 of them mine and another for sale a few years ago. Right now she's resting but I will be rehabilitating her one day can't bring myself to sell her. She's a camping glades fishing machine.


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jonny said:


> Wha
> 
> Whats the need for the negative trim wedge? Can you not get the bow down? What degree is your transom and wedge? Is this a regular part of the Texas skinny water rigging? You guys get pretty creative with the the JP, cav plates and cupping.


 The importance of the negative trim for me is being able to run the boat flat with as little trim tab as possible, also it can be very beneficial when jumping up on plane. Tucking the motor slightly so that it provides lift and alleviates some of the squat that can occur while trying to get on plane. It really comes down to knowing what I have to work with before getting started on propwork. The cupping, cavitation plates, jackplates all play a big part in it for sure, but for me I want to start at neutral and have the adjustment to dial it in from there.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 84130
> 1999 bass tracker backcountry 16 flip pallot edition I have only ever seen 2 of them mine and another for sale a few years ago. Right now she's resting but I will be rehabilitating her one day can't bring myself to sell her. She's a camping glades fishing machine.


Nice can you post more pics? What’s the Flip edition have specific from the others? And how many boats does one man need? And I take it this is the inspiration for your handle?


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

devrep said:


> View attachment 82700
> View attachment 82702
> View attachment 82704


The old HB shop boat! Glad to see someone taking good care of it Also basically a twin of mine. Good taste you’ve got there


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Chasintail22 said:


> The old HB shop boat! Glad to see someone taking good care of it Also basically a twin of mine. Good taste you’ve got there


yes! it was their shop boat for a while. it was purchased new by a guide named Chris Robinson and right before me it was owned by a senior VP at Ferguson Enterprises who is a friend of one of my co workers.


















v


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> Nice can you post more pics? What’s the Flip edition have specific from the others? And how many boats does one man need? And I take it this is the inspiration for your handle?


Well before long I will have 4 officially. I have a problem and I'm lucky to have a good wife. Here you go Jonny


jonny said:


> Nice can you post more pics? What’s the Flip edition have specific from the others? And how many boats does one man need? And I take it this is the inspiration for your handle?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

yes that's where my name came from on here


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

@Backcountry 16 Nice skiffs! Your mid life crisis? I remember when the Flip Pallot Edition was on the back of every fly fishing magazine. That’s awesome! Best,


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

devrep said:


> yes! it was their shop boat for a while. it was purchased new by a guide named Chris Robinson and right before me it was owned by a senior VP at Ferguson Enterprises who is a friend of one of my co workers.


Your skiff has great provenance!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Stevie said:


> @Backcountry 16 Nice skiffs! Your mid life crisis? I remember when the Flip Pallot Edition was on the back of every fly fishing magazine. That’s awesome! Best,


Says the guy with 3 boats. Definitely not mid life maybe 3/4 life 
don't think I'll make 104 years old. When are you moving this way so we can hit the glades?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Says the guy with 3 boats. Definitely not mid life maybe 3/4 life
> don't think I'll make 104 years old. When are you moving this way so we can hit the glades?


On our way... looking forward to it!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

devrep said:


> yes! it was their shop boat for a while. it was purchased new by a guide named Chris Robinson and right before me it was owned by a senior VP at Ferguson Enterprises who is a friend of one of my co workers.
> 
> Good karma then. Capt. Chris Robinson is one of the Robinson Brothers Guide Service in Apalachicola. Very accomplished guide and good dude. Pretty sure Chris is running a Maverick now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the flotilla, BC16. The only way I'd want to maintain four is to have a full-time boat guy on staff and that's gonna take winning that PowerBall someday.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

there are several pics on his website of them using my skiff back in the day.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Zika said:


> Congrats on the flotilla, BC16. The only way I'd want to maintain four is to have a Sports Illustrated swimsuit model on staff and that's gonna take winning that PowerBall someday.


FIFY


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Just realized I’ve never posted pictures of my Glide on microskiff. Here she is.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump..let’s see those tillers (flat bills optional)


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

TidewateR said:


> Bump..let’s see those tillers (flat bills optional)


Forget the flat bill.... I want that PFD!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 165494
> View attachment 165495


That is such a sweet setup.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 84282
> 
> Well before long I will have 4 officially. I have a problem and I'm lucky to have a good wife. Here you go Jonny


that's pretty badass...


----------



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Cool thread. Here's my 94 marshrunner. Bout to redo the floors soon


















And one of the gheenoe projects


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 83644
> View attachment 83646
> View attachment 83648
> 
> ...


Nice chair for your partner !


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Israel luis said:


> View attachment 83662
> Whole lot of gang sh*t


WTF ?


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

T Bone said:


> View attachment 83856
> View attachment 83854
> View attachment 83852
> 
> ...


what hull is that ?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> what hull is that ?


Skull Island


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

NativeBone said:


> View attachment 82794
> View attachment 82788
> View attachment 82790
> View attachment 82792





NativeBone said:


> View attachment 82794
> View attachment 82788
> View attachment 82790
> View attachment 82792


Hey Native,
what is make of your skiff, did you build it ?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Hey Native,
> what is make of your skiff, did you build it ?


Thanks! @Open Fly -The Later Years 
It's a Ankona Native


----------

